# Got a flat- very excited about moving to Bristol



## kropotkin (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally!
After two consecutive weekends of 7 AM starts, 7 hour return car trips to Bristol and 10 flat-viewings-in-5 hours, we finally have somewhere to live.

I'm moving into a little place in Cotham, just up from the railway arch at the bottom of Gloucester Road. It looks really cool round there, with lots of little shops, loads of pubs, and much more normal-looking people than in Clifton.

So, Bristolians, what have I got to look forward to in my new home?

[Driving back into London last night made us very happy to be moving!]


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2009)

.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 28, 2009)

Your local will be The Cat and Wheel, not a bad pub but not the best. Instead you'll head up the hill to The Cotham Porter Stores and drink rough cider. That's pretty much all you need to know. Apart from The Arches Fish Bar which you'll go to on the way home from the CPS.


----------



## Geri (Jun 28, 2009)

There's a great café called Tart near the Prom wine bar, opposite the Prince of Wales (not that I've been there yet - it was full up when I tried to get in it). There's a couple of good bakeries nearby as well.

St Andrews Park is not very far away.

You are also quite close to both Montpelier and Redland station, if you need to get a train to Clifton or Temple Meads.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Geri and big_eejit- very helpful.
Can't imagine why the train would be useful though- everywhere seems 10-20 mins walk from everywhere else!


----------



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2009)

like Geri said, Temple Meads. Very useful


----------



## Thora (Jun 29, 2009)

You'll be living just up the road from me then (am just off Stokes Croft).  I've never used the train, the best thing about Bristol after living in London is you can walk everywhere.  Buses are ridiculously expensive though.


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2009)

hermitical said:


> like Geri said, Temple Meads. Very useful



And Stapleton Road, in case he ever wants to come to where the cool people live 

Butchers want to know when you are moving in.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 29, 2009)

@Kropotkin; great, wish you well.



Thora said:


> You'll be living just up the road from me then (am just off Stokes Croft).  I've never used the train, the best thing about Bristol after living in London is you can walk everywhere.  *Buses are ridiculously expensive though.*]



Out of interest (since I lived in Redland Park for a short while in the early 80's); how much would a single bus be from Broadmead to near the top of Whiteladies Road these days, say to where Chappell & Matthews is (I presume it's still there) just above Chandos?


----------



## Thora (Jun 29, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> @Kropotkin; great, wish you well.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest (since I lived in Redland Park for a short while in the early 80's); how much would a single bus be from Broadmead to near the top of Whiteladies Road these days, say to just above Chandos?



Not sure about a single - £1.60 ish?  A return from Broadmead to the top of Whiteladies is £2.70.


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2009)

Thora said:


> Not sure about a single - £1.60 ish?  A return from Broadmead to the top of Whiteladies is £2.70.



£2.70 return = £1.80 single.

Or at least it does in this side of town.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Geri: we move on the 25th July.

My wife went down there again today to go to an interview at the BRI- she parked outside our new fplace and said it took her 5 minutes to walk to the hospital!
Our quality of life is going to be _so much better_.

Thora: I noticed the bus prices when we first came down to check the city out. Ridiculous- especially given the clear excess of cars.
We cycle everywhere though, so not that bothered


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 29, 2009)

Thora said:


> Not sure about a single - £1.60 ish?  A return from Broadmead to the top of Whiteladies is £2.70.



That is a lot for a 2 mile journey (acording to this);

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/content/Environment-Planning/Parks-and-open-spaces/the-downs.en

Here's a nice pic of the Downs, where I remember enjoying an ice cream;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bristol_Downs_panorama.JPG


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2009)

Meltingpot said:


> That is a lot for a 2 mile journey (acording to this);
> 
> http://www.bristol.gov.uk/ccm/content/Environment-Planning/Parks-and-open-spaces/the-downs.en



That's the going rate though - I live 2 miles east, and it's £1.80 single, £2.70 return. 

That's why I walk or cycle to work, it's taking the piss to charge that much.


----------



## Thora (Jun 29, 2009)

kropotkin said:


> Thora: I noticed the bus prices when we first came down to check the city out. Ridiculous- especially given the clear excess of cars.
> We cycle everywhere though, so not that bothered



All the flippin hills put me off cycling


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's the going rate though - I live 2 miles east, and it's £1.80 single, £2.70 return.
> 
> That's why I walk or cycle to work, it's taking the piss to charge that much.



Yeah, I reckon it should be half that (two thirds at most). Where I live in E. Cornwall it's £2.70 for a four- or five-mile return, and I reckon that's bad enough.


----------



## Edcase (Jul 1, 2009)

I live just over the other side of Glouc Rd from you; was living on Cotham Brow recently though, it's a very nice part of the world. You've got Kingdown Sports Centre just up the way if you ever fancy a game of squash, I'm off there shortly to sweat out my own bodyweight


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Thora said:


> All the flippin hills put me off cycling



But if you're lucky it's downhill on the way back 

I hit 29.7 going down into that river valley on the way to work, and 34 mph on the way home this evening.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> That's the going rate though - I live 2 miles east, and it's £1.80 single, £2.70 return.
> 
> That's why I walk or cycle to work, it's taking the piss to charge that much.



I'm two miles to the east of the centre too.  

Last week, I made the rare mistake of getting the bus.  This took twice the time it usually does to for me to cycle into the centre, and for the privilege, the return fare was £3.60


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

You got stiffed mate


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

I had to get to Southmead Hospital the other week and had to buy two £4 return tickets.

I feel very sorry for people who have to do that regularly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I had to get to Southmead Hospital the other week and had to buy two £4 return tickets.
> 
> I feel very sorry for people who have to do that regularly.



A first day is only £3.90


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> A first day is only £3.90


I think it was because I had to get there before 9 am


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

£4. 50 or something then


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> You got stiffed mate



Once he'd told me £3.60, I got a First Day ticket instead; as you say, it's only about 30p more, off peak.  

Either way, the fuckers got nearly four quid out of me.  I could've bought FOUR PINTS instead.* 

(*In ...er... 1985.)


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2009)

You could get 4 pints of some kind of ale in a Wetherspoons.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> You could get 4 pints of some kind of ale in a Wetherspoons.



As soon as I'd posted it, I _knew_ somebody would point that out!   

(-And ...er... is it actually still possible to get a pound a pint in a 'Spoons?  Do they still do cheap Mondays?)

In a desperate attempt to keep this thread on track... -which Wetherspoons is nearest to kropotkin's new abode?


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think any Wetherspoons around here were doing the 99p pint - I think they were £1.25 or so.

Nearest Wetherspoons to Cotham would be either the Knighs Templar or the Commercial Rooms.

I miss The Magic Box


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2009)

_So..._  Bristol: cheap beer, pricey buses.  -Is that it?


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2009)

And hills.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I would find it hard to get excited about moving to Bristol, where the heck are you moving from?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2009)

Croydon ?
Slough ?
Swindon ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2009)

Bristol's a lovely place, was there yesterday for work, it's the second most likely place I'd like to live if I wasn't such a Londoner at heart...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I would find it hard to get excited about moving to Bristol, where the heck are you moving from?



What is your huge problem with Bristol? You're always popping in to this forum to shit all over it.


----------



## strung out (Jul 1, 2009)

he had a shit night out on whiteladies road once and has been slagging bristol off ever since.

kropotkin, you'll be living about 5 mins walk from me and jtg too


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2009)

He's probably from Bath. They've always been jealous.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 1, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Croydon ?
> Slough ?
> Swindon ?


nearly!
Streatham- just by the common (and practically next door to the best pub i have been to in London)


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> he had a shit night out on whiteladies road once and has been slagging bristol off ever since.
> 
> kropotkin, you'll be living about 5 mins walk from me and jtg too


Cool.

What's your opinion of stalkers?


----------



## strung out (Jul 1, 2009)

love em, come and do some stalking with me and jtg sometime


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What is your huge problem with Bristol? You're always popping in to this forum to shit all over it.



Well . . . It's rubbish. 
Looks rubbish, so very disparate with out any real hub, and nowhere to go anyway. I find it very depressing. 

I have been out there many times as I am from the area.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> He's probably from Bath. They've always been jealous.



Though I did indeed spend more time living in Bath yes. It really is much much  much better despite the tourists.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> He's probably from Bath. They've always been jealous.






I do like Bristol tbf, spent my early drinking years getting pissed in Bristol

and having to get the last bus back to bath   the vomit bus


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

Theres not many better places to live in the UK, in terms of having a massive variety of stuff to do and all sorts of different people who all get on sound. There London, but thats on a much bigger scale and is a bit more unforgiving. I wanted to move somewhere cool and of all the cities in the UK I chose Bristol. Dont regret it either


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 2, 2009)

As soon as I get my boat I'm gonna be in bristol for a week or so every few months.  Just to see what it's like to live there.  Plus I think I can moor right near the casino.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Theres not many better places to live in the UK, in terms of having a massive variety of stuff to do and all sorts of different people who all get on sound. There London, but thats on a much bigger scale and is a bit more unforgiving. I wanted to move somewhere cool and of all the cities in the UK I chose Bristol. Dont regret it either



What he said


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well . . . It's rubbish.
> Looks rubbish, so very disparate with out any real hub, and nowhere to go anyway.



bollocks


----------



## hermitical (Jul 2, 2009)

to be fair some of it looks terrible and there is a lot of rubbish on the streets - saw a shocking amount as I was delivering today - really saddened/annoyed me


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2009)

I was gobsmacked at the level of litter all over the place when we moved from london which seems to have an army of 24hr street cleaners even on the residential streets. In two and a half years I don't think I've ever seen a street sweeper here! 

And it shows.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I was gobsmacked at the level of litter all over the place when we moved from london which seems to have an army of 24hr street cleaners even on the residential streets. In two and a half years I don't think I've ever seen a street sweeper here!
> 
> And it shows.



I would love to see some of the littering morons caught on camera and prosecuted.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 3, 2009)

wiskey said:


> I was gobsmacked at the level of litter all over the place when we moved from london which seems to have an army of 24hr street cleaners even on the residential streets. In two and a half years I don't think I've ever seen a street sweeper here!
> 
> And it shows.



that's my better half's experience as well


----------

